# Question for fellow M&P owners:



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Do your M&P's make a squeaky, creaky, grating kind of a sound when you work the slide? Mine does. I think it's just the recoil spring grating against it's guide rod. Is this normal or should I try to work a little oil in there? I've never heard anyone say you should oil the recoil spring/guide rod.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JJoe Merchant (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine does as well, but I have been told that it is to be expected...


----------



## JJTowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine dont make any unusal sounds


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Do your M&P's make a squeaky, creaky, grating kind of a sound when you work the slide? Mine does. I think it's just the recoil spring grating against it's guide rod. Is this normal or should I try to work a little oil in there? I've never heard anyone say you should oil the recoil spring/guide rod.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


My 2 make no such sounds


----------



## JDar (Jan 20, 2008)

A 9c here and no grating noise.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What is your cleaning routine?

After cleaning put a drop of Rem oil or equivelant on the rod then check for noise.7 points require lube. It doesn't hurt the rest to have a wipe down with an oily cloth.

I shot so much without protection in years past that what I do or don't hear doesn't matter.

:smt1099


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

54omle said:


> My 2 make no such sounds


Ditto.
9c and 45


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

The only noise my 9c makes its BANG!


----------



## Dave56678 (Feb 8, 2009)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Do your M&P's make a squeaky, creaky, grating kind of a sound when you work the slide? Mine does. I think it's just the recoil spring grating against it's guide rod. Is this normal or should I try to work a little oil in there? I've never heard anyone say you should oil the recoil spring/guide rod.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Purchased the .45 a couple months ago. I have about 800 rounds or more through the gun so far. That sound happens on my gun also. I think it's normal for the weapon, although you made it sound a lot worse than it really is haha. I've been known to put a drop of oil or two on the guide rod and spring and that doesn't seem to make too too much of a difference.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

JDar said:


> A 9c here and no grating noise.


Same for me.......


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Glad to see this thread got bumped. I'm not so much worried about the sound anymore. I think it is normal. I think I _did _ make it sound worse than it is. It's just the recoil spring making jangly noises. The weapon has always functioned flawlessly.

Thanks to all for chiming in. :smt023


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

My stock spring is very squeaky. I ended up putting a DPM spring in it, although it made no difference to the felt recoil for me, it did stop the squeak.


----------

